

Show HN: Seat 14a | Traveller inspired, curated ensembles of clothing for men - nav
http://seat14a.com

======
jinaydoshi
This is a very unique concept of having an experienced curator design a
country specific outfit. The personalized touch is what is missing in the
shopping experience available elsewhere. I would definitely give this a try.
The supply from local cottage industries makes this a more satisfying
experience.

------
ecubed
I really like the idea of being able to buy an entire outfit at once (for what
looks to be a great price too), but the clothes sold on the site look a little
too fasionable for my tastes

~~~
nav
What would be your ideal ensemble? This will help us with future ensembles
(eg. Peru for Autumn 2012). Thanks much!

~~~
ecubed
I'm more of a "buttondown/tshirt with jeans and rainbows" type of guy, so i
might not be the target market here.

~~~
nav
ahh. Fair. Def. look us up in a month or two, we are planning to open this up
to more locales and perhaps there will be a look that might gell. Thanks again
for looking into the site and for your feedback, you're awesome!

------
nav
Our photo based journal as we travel- <http://blog.seat14a.com> and as a thank
you to the HN Community from our side the coupon code "HACKERNEWS", brings the
price for the Summer 2012 ensemble down to $99

~~~
nav
Coupon Code will expire in 3 days.

------
joshontheweb
I like this idea. I'll try it out.

------
casemorton
Am I the only one that gets a "Python application not found" error?

~~~
nav
Just checked. Seems to be working fine, are you getting an error on any
particular page? Or on <http://seat14a.com> ?

------
kj82
loving the concept and design. spectacular logo!

------
tommyk516
great concept!

